# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوال ثبت نام کنکور

## Samariii

سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم اینکه کسایی که الان دانشجوی غیرانتفاعی هستن و بخوان کنکور بدن باید از رشته انصراف بدن؟ نمیشه کنکور بدن و بعد ببین چی قبول میشن ؟ اخه تو یکی از بندهای اطلاعیه سنجش نوشته اگه دانشجوی دولتی و موسسات عالی هستند باید انصراف بدن

----------


## Samariii

???

----------


## Samariii

کسی نمیدونه؟

----------


## RealMohsen

توضیح سایت قلم چی : 

 حالت دیگر این  است که *دانشجوی دوره روزانه یک دانشگاه دولتی*  در  یکی از ترم های بیشتر از  ۲ یعنی زمانی که  دانشجوی سال اولی نباشد،  از رشته خود یا دانشگاه خود ناراضی باشد و قصد انصراف  و شرکت مجدد در  کنکور سال بعد را داشته باشد، این دانشجو می تواند حتما تا ۳۰  بهمن سال  قبل از کنکور، از دانشگاه فعلی انصراف داده باشد یا حداقل درخواست  انصراف  خود را تسلیم دانشگاه کرده باشد و در کنکور سال بعد مجددا شرکت کند. در غیر   این صورت درصورتی که تخلف آن شخص محرز شود سازمان سنجش می تواند ثبت نام و  قبولی  اش را در کنکور ملغی کند. *دقت فرمایید این موارد صرفا برای  دانشجویان روزانه دولتی است و دانشجویان شبانه ، پیام نور،آزاد ،  غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور از این قانون معاف هستند.*

----------


## Samariii

> توضیح سایت قلم چی : 
> 
>  حالت دیگر این  است که *دانشجوی دوره روزانه یک دانشگاه دولتی*  در  یکی از ترم های بیشتر از  ۲ یعنی زمانی که  دانشجوی سال اولی نباشد،  از رشته خود یا دانشگاه خود ناراضی باشد و قصد انصراف  و شرکت مجدد در  کنکور سال بعد را داشته باشد، این دانشجو می تواند حتما تا ۳۰  بهمن سال  قبل از کنکور، از دانشگاه فعلی انصراف داده باشد یا حداقل درخواست  انصراف  خود را تسلیم دانشگاه کرده باشد و در کنکور سال بعد مجددا شرکت کند. در غیر   این صورت درصورتی که تخلف آن شخص محرز شود سازمان سنجش می تواند ثبت نام و  قبولی  اش را در کنکور ملغی کند. *دقت فرمایید این موارد صرفا برای  دانشجویان روزانه دولتی است و دانشجویان شبانه ، پیام نور،آزاد ،  غیرانتفاعی و پیام نور از این قانون معاف هستند.*


  پس موسسات عالی چیه که تو اطلاعیه نوشته؟

----------


## opera77

دوستان ما که همین پارسال فارق التحصیل شدیم جزو کدوم نظام آموزشی میشیم؟

نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)




نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی




من اولی رو زدم ولی فکر میکنم اشتباهه چون که تیو سازمان سنجش هم چیزی درموردش ننوشته که کدومشون مربوط به چیه. و فکر میکنم ما جزو نظام سالی واحدی هستیم

----------


## احسان0

> دوستان ما که همین پارسال فارق التحصیل شدیم جزو کدوم نظام آموزشی میشیم؟
> 
> نظام قدیم (دوره چهار ساله دبیرستان)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> نظام سالی واحدی يا ترمی واحدی
> 
> ...


سالی واحدی

----------


## opera77

من اشتباه واردش کردم هرکار هم میکنم نمیشه اصلاحش کرد چکار کنم؟

----------


## vivabarca

من اول نظام قدیم زدم،بعد توی ویرایش نظام ترمی واحدی اونو زدم
الان فیلد های اموزش پرورش برام قفله و نمیتونم چیزی واردش کنم  :Yahoo (21):  میگه برو اموزش پرورش منطقه!
گرفتار نکنه مارو  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## POOYAE

> من اشتباه واردش کردم هرکار هم میکنم نمیشه اصلاحش کرد چکار کنم ؟


امکان ویرایش و اصلاح در چند روز آینده گذاشته خواهد شد نگران نباشید !

----------


## احسان0

> امکان ویرایش و اصلاح در چند روز آینده گذاشته خواهد شد نگران نباشید !


الانم میشه ویرایش زد

----------


## opera77

واقعا مسخرشو دراوردن یه توضیح ساده هم نمیذارن که ادم بدونه منظورشون چیه من الان نظام قدیم رو زدم موقع ثبت نام هرکار هم میکنم نمیتونم اصلاحش کنم و سالی واحدی بشه
در واقع اصلاح میشه و کد سوابق تحصیلی هم میزنم اما فیلدهای اموزش و پرورش برام غیرفعاله و نمیتونم چیزی رو وارد کنم

----------


## mohammad.np

من نظام جدیدم کد نظام وظیفه رو چن باید بزنم؟

----------


## opera77

اینو داخل دفترچه راهنما نوشته

----------


## mohammad.np

ممنون

----------


## POOYAE

> الانم میشه ویرایش زد


شاید به خاطر سنگینی سایت الان امکانش نباشه ولی توی چند روز آینده به راحتی میشه ویرایش کرد

----------


## Seyed Chester

دوستان من الان موندم چيكار كنم
كد نظام وظيفه رو موندم كدومو بزنم 
من پارسال فارغ التحصيل شدم
كد نظام وظيفه رو موندم چي بزنم؟

----------


## RealMohsen

> پس موسسات عالی چیه که تو اطلاعیه نوشته؟


*توضیح دفترچه سنجش : 

*

----------

